

ChevronWP7 jailbreak/sideload tool yanked - irons
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/12/windows-phone-7-jailbreak-tool-comes-goes-within-a-week.ars

======
irons
Followup and correction to this thread from Monday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1950975>

